# how do I remove heat platen marks on tshirt?



## babybear (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

What a great site, I'm happy to be a member.
I am a beginner and am trying to sublimate t-shirts
(*Hanes Soft* L'ink is the brand of shirt I am sublimating).
Sawgrass is the brand of sublimation ink being used.

I prepress shirt for 7 seconds.
I press 385 degrees F for 37 seconds. (Mfg suggestions)
Design comes out fine,


However my shirt has heat platen marks pressed into it on both sides.
It there a trick so I won't get press marks from the heat platen on the shirt?
How can I remove the press marks?
Thanks,
Babybear


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of things to try.

Teflon pillow. This is essentially a teflon sheet filled to make it like a pillow so there is no hard edge to cause a mark.

Ease up on the pressure a bit. Be careful here as the pressure is one of the components of getting a vibrant print. 

When you open the press and pull the paper, run your finger along the pressmark to smooth it out. Protect your hand if it is too hot. 

We have pretty much eliminated the marks with these 3 tips. We use sawgrass dye-sub and vapor apparel


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

binki, you are so clever lol
Ive just been pressing the entire shirt after Im done....because I dont like the press marks.

Im going to have to get one of those teflon pillows!


----------



## stitchsnthreads1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I to have that issue plus where I pretreat it turns white sometimes. Not sure what causes this to much heat, to much pressure, to much pretreat, to long in press? I am new to this DTG process and just learning it. Will the white diappear after it is washed? Thanks


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd say that platen marks are mostly due to excessive pressure. If you already tuned down the heat try less pressure, use a teflon sheet if you're not doing it now, so avoid any staining from the platen edges.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Also use with the above suggestions use parchment paper. Works way better and cheaper at walmart. I only press for 4 secs.its enough to get any moisture out of the garmet.


----------

